
Simple Approvals for Pull Requests - ScotterC
https://lgtm.co/
======
pitay
For the site owner: I get this error on Firefox: An error occurred during a
connection to lgtm.co. Invalid OCSP signing certificate in OCSP response.
Error code: SEC_ERROR_OCSP_INVALID_SIGNING_CERT

------
darekdk
Dig the domain name.

